# lire les .avi sur internet ?



## gratteur-fou (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Ma question concerne la lecture de vidéo sur internet avec quicktime, mais ces vidéo sont en .avi, donc inaccessible pour le lecteur par défaut "quicktime". Comment faire pour pouvoir les lire ?

Ah pour préciser, ça ne marche ni sur Firefox, ni sur Safari...

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2005)

Tu as essayé avec Vlc ?
Tu fais pomme + majuscule + O et tu rentres l'url de la vidéo en question.


----------



## gratteur-fou (15 Décembre 2005)

Alors j'ai essayé, il n'y a pas d'image, cependant le son est présent...
Et il me met ce message en erreur: 


> main: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.


----------



## kertruc (15 Décembre 2005)

Tu installes divx 6 et quicktime pourra lire les .avi


----------



## gratteur-fou (15 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Tu installes divx 6 et quicktime pourra lire les .avi



je vais essayer ça, merci beaucoup


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2005)

Grâce à ça tu auras même les aperçus de tes divx dans le finder.


----------



## Zakk (16 Décembre 2005)

Si le codec vidéo est du WMV3 comme l'indique ton message d'erreur, VLC ne pourra pas le lire. Il faudrait le codec Windows Media.


----------



## gratteur-fou (16 Décembre 2005)

Zakk a dit:
			
		

> Si le codec vidéo est du WMV3 comme l'indique ton message d'erreur, VLC ne pourra pas le lire. Il faudrait le codec Windows Media.



As-tu un lien pour obtenir ce codec ?

Merci


----------



## Zakk (16 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> As-tu un lien pour obtenir ce codec ?
> 
> Merci



Sous Mac j'ai peur que non, on a déjà discuté de ce problème il y a 3 mois 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112553&highlight=WMV3


----------



## gratteur-fou (16 Décembre 2005)

Zakk a dit:
			
		

> Sous Mac j'ai peur que non, on a déjà discuté de ce problème il y a 3 mois
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112553&highlight=WMV3



Merci pour ton lien, au moins je sais que je peux tirer une croix sur ces vidéos de ce type


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

... sauf avec Windows Media Player pour Mac, peut-être ?


----------



## ntx (16 Décembre 2005)

non, ce codec n'existe que sur PC. 
Mais attention, tous les avi n'utilisent ce codec. En fait cet extension cache différents formats, tous lisibles sur Mac sauf un : WMV-3.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui est tuant, c'est que le seul fichier d'exemple fourni avec Windows Media Player 9 pour Mac, qui s'appelle "Extrait Windows Media.wmv", est justement un fichier WMV3, et que le son ne peut pas être lu avec ce logiciel (la vidéo est lue muette, après un message d'erreur).

Là, je pense que Microsoft se fout carrément de nous  !

À noter qu'on peut tout de même lire la bande son (mais pas l'image) avec VLC.


----------



## gratteur-fou (16 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est tuant, c'est que le seul fichier d'exemple fourni avec Windows Media Player 9 pour Mac, qui s'appelle "Extrait Windows Media.wmv", est justement un fichier WMV3, et que le son ne peut pas être lu avec ce logiciel (la vidéo est lue muette, après un message d'erreur).
> 
> Là, je pense que Microsoft se fout carrément de nous  !
> 
> À noter qu'on peut tout de même lire la bande son (mais pas l'image) avec VLC.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, peut-être qu'un jour on aura droit à une mise à jour...


----------



## kertruc (17 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, peut-être qu'un jour on aura droit à une mise à jour...



Avec les Macintel ça risque d'être plus simple... faut y croire...


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Avec les Macintel ça risque d'être plus simple... faut y croire...


Sans vouloir relancer le débat, je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose, à moins qu'on se mette à faire tourner Windows dessus. Changer de processeur ne signifie pas qu'on change de machine, d'OS et d'applications. Sinon on se retrouverait avec des PC compatibles "made by Apple", ce qui pourrait signer l'arrêt de mort à plus ou moins court terme de l'activité informatique de la société. Impensable.

Le portage du codec supportant le format WMA3 sur Mac OS X/PowerPC est techniquement et économiquement facilement réalisable. Mais pas juridiquement, en l'absence d'autorisation de Microsoft. On ne doit donc compter que sur leur "bonne volonté"... à moins d'utiliser illégalement une version qu'un pirate pourrait fabriquer.


----------



## ntx (18 Décembre 2005)

oui, la seule chose qui ira mieux avec les Mac/x86, c'est que VPC fera tourner WMP plus rapidement et que tu pourras peut être espérer voir alors ta vidéo.


----------

